
Government scientist says 2m rule based 'fragile' evidence - mrfusion
https://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-8339837/Government-scientist-says-2m-social-distancing-rule-based-fragile-evidence.html
======
giardini
Already posted Apr 25 on this forum at

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23139023](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23139023)

